# ШОП. Трудно справляться с рукой и ногой с правой стороны



## Ivanna (12 Фев 2019)

Доброго времени! Нужна помощь в восстановлении работоспособности руки и ноги правой стороны тела. Была травма шеи более 25 лет назад. Заболевание позвоночника по дистрофично-дегенеративному признаку, протрузии ШОП и ПОП, грыжа ШОП С5-С7, остеофиты, стеноз до 0.8 см, лордоз сглажен, спондилоартроз, нестабильность. Двусторонняя сенсоневральная хроническая тугоухость (причина не выявлена) шумы и звоны в ушах с постоянной головной болью. Электронейромиография - Поражение чувствительных волокон срединных и в большей степени локтевых нервов с обеих сторон по демиелонизирующему типу. Устала от болей, тяжело стало терпеть, лечение не . С каждым днём все сложнее управлять рукой, главным образом большим пальцем, сложно и практически невозможно держать, завязывать, резать, потеря чувствительности все это приводит к получению травм. Нога иногда просто подворачивается или слабеет, боль в пятках. Не могу спать на спине, боли преимущественно вечерние или ночные, приходится уставать до потери сил, для того чтобы засыпать от бессилия. Из лечения - периодические курсы реабилитации с лечением полинейропатии, запрещены массаж, лфк, физио, плавание.  Двигаюсь много, в течении дня прохожу не менее 10 км. Легкие нагрузки в течении дня. Помогите, уже не могу спать, утром все сложнее вставать. Мне 42 года.


----------



## La murr (12 Фев 2019)

@Ivanna, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Ivanna (12 Фев 2019)




----------



## Ivanna (12 Фев 2019)




----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Фев 2019)

Какое лечение проведено и проводится? Почему и кем запрещены массаж, ЛФК и физиотерапевтические процедуры? Есть ли описание неврологического статуса?
Покажите поперечные срезы МРТ ШОП.
Хорошо бы пройти рентгенографию ШОП с функциональными пробами.


----------



## Ivanna (12 Фев 2019)

Функциональные пробы не назначали, но пройду. Рекомендовано нейрохирургом и лечащим невропатологом исключить массажи и любые вмешательства.

               

@Владимир Воротынцев, приложила поперечные срезы


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Фев 2019)

Меняйте срочно невролога!
О проведённом лечении Вы так ничего и не рассказали.


----------



## горошек (12 Фев 2019)

Ivanna написал(а):


> стеноз до 0.8 см,


Что-то я не нашла такого значения в заключении МРТ.....


----------



## Ivanna (12 Фев 2019)

@горошек, все верно, в этом 0,11. Заключение годом новее, утеряно вместе с картой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2019)

Если слабость руки больше года, то восстановление под вопросом, а тут уже три года.
При этом процесс нарастает.
Об операции не задумывались?


----------



## Ivanna (14 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, операция - растянуть шейные позвонки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2019)

Скорее расширить корешковые отверстия.
ЭНМГ когда делали?


----------



## Ivanna (14 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ЭНМГ когда делали?


В конце 2016 года


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2019)

А сейчас болит с одной стороны?
А по этим результатам с двух, и не слабость, а чувствительность нарушена.
Несоответствие клиники сегодняшнего дня и обследования 2016 года.


----------



## Ivanna (14 Фев 2019)

Руки «скрючивает», как в судороге, приходится постоянно разгибать и сгибать, большие пальцы  стали странно «себя вести», беру предметы «по обезьяньи» боль по краям ладоней, ну и в шее, правом плече и спине соответственно, бедро так же с правой стороны немеет как будто отлежанное с сильной болью по передней стороне в районе голени.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Фев 2019)

Ситуация неоднозначная, надо идти к врачу снова.


----------

